# WD-40 as a prep item?



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I was sent this by another prepper, and thought I would share.


'Water Displacement No.40' The product began from a search for rust 
preventative solvent and degreaser to protect missile parts. WD-40 was 
created in 1953 by three technicians at the San Diego Rocket Chemical 
Company. Its name comes from the project that was to find a 'water 
displacement' compound. They were successful with the fortieth 
formulation, thus WD-40. The Convair Company bought it in bulk to protect their atlas missile parts.

Ken East (one of the original founders) says there is nothing in WD-40 
that would hurt you. It's the first thing that has ever cleaned that 
spotty shower screen. If yours is plastic, it works just as well as on 
glass. It's a miracle! Then try it on your cooker top .... Kazamm! It's 
now shinier than it's ever been. You'll be amazed.


Here are some other uses:

1. Protects silver from tarnishing.
2. Removes road tar and grime from cars.
3. Cleans and lubricates guitar 20 strings.
4. Gives floors that 'just-waxed' sheen without making them slippery.
5. Keeps flies off cows.
6. Restores and cleans blackboards.
7. Removes lipstick stains.
8. Loosens stubborn zips.
9. Untangles jewelry chains.
10. Removes stains from stainless steel sinks.
11. Removes dirt and grime from the barbecue grill.
12. Keeps ceramic/terra cotta garden pots from oxidizing.
13. Removes tomato stains from clothing.
14. Keeps glass shower screens free of water spots.
15. Camouflages scratches in ceramic and marble floors.
16. Keeps scissors working smoothly.
17. Lubricates noisy door hinges on vehicles and doors in homes.
18. It removes black scuff marks from the kitchen floor! Use WD-40 for 
those nasty tar and scuff marks on flooring. It doesn't seem to harm the finish and you won't have to scrub nearly as hard to get them off. Just 
remember to open some windows if you have a lot of marks.
19. Dead insects will eat away the finish on your car if not removed 
quickly! Use WD-40!
20. Gives a children's playground gym slide a 20 shine for a super fast 
slide.
21. WD-40 is great for removing crayon from walls. Spray on the mark and wipe with a clean rag.
22. Also, if you've discovered that your teenage daughter has washed and dried a tube of lipstick with a load of laundry, saturate the lipstick 
spots with WD-40 and rewash. Presto! The lipstick is gone!
23. Lubricates tracks in sticking home windows and makes them easier to 
open.
24. Spraying an umbrella stem makes it easier to open and close.
25. Restores and cleans padded leather dashboards in vehicles, as well as vinyl bumpers.
26. Restores and cleans roof racks on vehicles.
27. Lubricates and stops squeaks in electric fans.
28. Lubricates wheel sprockets on tricycles, wagons, and bicycles for easy handling.
29. Lubricates fan belts on washers and dryers and keeps them running smoothly.
30. Keeps rust from forming on saws and saw blades, and other tools.
31. Removes splattered grease on stove.
32. Keeps bathroom mirror from fogging.
33. Lubricates prosthetic limbs.
34. Keeps pigeons off the balcony (they hate the smell).
35. Removes all traces of duct tape.
36. Folks even spray it on their arms, hands, and knees to relieve arthritis pain.
37. WD-40 attracts fish. Spray a little on live bait or lures and you will be catching the big one in no time. Also, it's a lot cheaper than the chemical attractants that are made for just that purpose.
Keep in mind though, using some chemical laced baits or lures for 
fishing are not allowed in some counties .
38. Use it for gnat bites. It takes the sting away immediately and stops the itch.


And for some reason............spray it on your arthritic knee joints etc 
and it will ease them. 

P. S. The basic ingredient is FISH OIL.. 

Now some of these ideas, I would hesitate to use, but seems like a lot do. If all are correct, this item should be right up there with duct tape.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

As you say, it was intended as a water displacement product. Works great on antique vehicles with distributor cap where moisture builds up in humid conditions. I remember always having can in an ancient IHC pickup dad used to have.

It also acts as solvent for some things as you state.

It will start a reluctant diesel engine without the noise you get with starting fluid.

It however isnt a great lubricant. Little can 3in1 oil much better. I keep a small squirter can of ATF (automatic tranny fluid) for household use and thats a great lubricant too, even better than the 3in1.

And as a penetrating fluid to free up rusted things, there are also much better choices.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Keeping a few cans of the stuff around is a great idea.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Notice they never said to use it on your guns? Ask any old gunsmith and they hate the stuff. Tear down a weapon where the owner is a big believer in it and the lock mortices and inner workings will be filled with a hard golden gooey mess of old crystallized WD-40.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Appreciate the advice HermitJohn and Ed. I got this in an e-mail so was very surprised at all it's uses. I know I will be spraying the bathroom mirrors! LOL

Anyone know any other uses?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

I especially like #7 "removes lipstick stains." Since, WD-40 is WIHH's favorite cologne that I wear, the lipstick stains can become a serious problem.


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

It's always in my tool shed.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yes but better to get it in the gallon can and use spray bottles as the arisol cans somtimes loose thier preasure before the wd-40 is used up.

it aslo works as form release say your pouting a new concrete step going into the barn but you want to strip off the plank you used to form up the step after your concrete sets , spray the wood form down with wd40 before pouring concrete and it will not let the concrete adhere to the board. 

kerosine works also but many find that a much more offensive smell and your spraying it on parts of your building and thats not great.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Most people think that it's a good lubricant, but they're wrong. That's why gunsmiths don't like it, it gets gummy. I do keep some around as a water displacer, but that's the only time I use it. I use Ballistol as a lubricant works well and has been in use for a long time. 

Bobg


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for that tip unioncreek. What do you use for a lubricant for guns?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Cabin Fever said:


> I especially like #7 "removes lipstick stains." Since, WD-40 is WIHH's favorite cologne that I wear, the lipstick stains can become a serious problem.


ROFL. :hysterical:


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> yes but better to get it in the gallon can and use spray bottles as the arisol cans somtimes loose thier preasure before the wd-40 is used up.
> 
> it aslo works as form release say your pouting a new concrete step going into the barn but you want to strip off the plank you used to form up the step after your concrete sets , spray the wood form down with wd40 before pouring concrete and it will not let the concrete adhere to the board.
> 
> kerosine works also but many find that a much more offensive smell and your spraying it on parts of your building and thats not great.


Where can you get it in a gallon can?
Personally I hate arisol cans.


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

My nod goes to Breakfree CLP for one of the best general purpose lubricants.


----------



## earthkitty (Mar 3, 2011)

Ask McGyver...WD-40 is worth its weight in gold!!!!

Did not know the fish oil part though.


----------



## beachcomber (Dec 2, 2008)

contains petroleum distillates. harmful or fatal if swallowed.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> P. S. The basic ingredient is FISH OIL..


Actually, that's an urban myth:



> Consumers have told us over the years that they have caught some of the biggest fish ever after protecting their fish hooks and lures with WD-40. We believe this legend came from folks assuming that the product must contain fish oil since it appears to attract fish. *Sorry CharlieÂ®, it just ain&#8217;t so*.



http://www.wd40.com/about-us/myths-legends-fun-facts/

WD 40 is very useful, but it's not a great gun *lubricant*, but works well for cleaning


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Our Little Farm said:


> Where can you get it in a gallon can?
> Personally I hate arisol cans.


most farm stores i have been in some auto parts stores


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Where can you get it in a gallon can?


I'm not crazy about aerosol cans either, but I've never seen a pump/spray bottle that wouldn't leak WD 40


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh dear! WD30 was always my favourite cologne on my husband too. brings back memories. every where i turn i'm using that stuff. mom use to rub it on her hip for arthritis. but i will agree with HJ.not a good lubricant. 3in1 oil much better. never heard of the tranny stuff. ~Georgia.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

i got mine in gallon cans. i think i got it at a place that sells ship supplies. ~Georgia.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> never heard of the tranny stuff. ~Georgia.


Automatic Transmission Fluid that you use in your automobile.... I just got a little cheapie oil squirter can and filled it with ATF. Very effective lubricant. I even had couple sticky keys on computer keyboard, tried few things and still sticky. Squirted just little ATF and keys no longer stick.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks HJ. i'm going to the auto center tomorrow. i'll pick up a can. ~Georgia.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

Our Little Farm said:


> Thanks for that tip unioncreek. What do you use for a lubricant for guns?


I use Ballistol for just about all lubication. It was developed for the German army. I retailed it for about four years before my life got too busy to keep doing it. I sold a lot to police departsments. If you google it you'll find a lot of info, some of it seems like snake oil, but I haven't found anything better.

Bobg


----------



## SocialAnarchist (Mar 23, 2011)

I rarely use WD-40 for anything anymore. It just isn't what I need. I use a spray oil like that for breaking free rusted nuts and bolts, or for lubricating parts.

I have returned to 3 in 1 oil or the various options in Liquid Wrench. I had forgotten how good Liquid Wrench really is and what led me to using it again was my almost total dissatisfaction with WD-40.

But like everything else in life, if WD-40 works for you, I say FANTASTIC and have at it.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

newfieannie said:


> Thanks HJ. i'm going to the auto center tomorrow. i'll pick up a can. ~Georgia.


If you are just going to use it for household lubricant, then get bottle of cheapest store brand Dexron they have. If you are also going to use it in your automobile, get whatever kind of ATF is recommended by your car's manufacturer. Lot of newer cars are getting all kinds of special blends of ATF and Dexron II, III, IV, V, or VI. In old days it was either type F (mostly for old Fords or Volvos) or Dexron/"Type A" for everything else, there werent a dozen variations to consider.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

WD-40 gets gummy on my DR Field & Brush Mower chain; so how can I get it off?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> WD-40 gets gummy on my DR Field & Brush Mower chain; so how can I get it off?


You can remove the chain and soak it in Kerosene or Mineral spirits, or you can leave it on (if you can get to all of it) and spray with brake cleaner.

Chainsaw "Bar and Chain" oil would be a good lube for it


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Our Little Farm said:


> Thanks for that tip unioncreek. What do you use for a lubricant for guns?


If you want a spray lubricant for firearms - Remington has "Rem-Oil" gun oil in spray cans...



HermitJohn said:


> Automatic Transmission Fluid that you use in your automobile.... I just got a little cheapie oil squirter can and filled it with ATF. Very effective lubricant. I even had couple sticky keys on computer keyboard, tried few things and still sticky. Squirted just little ATF and keys no longer stick.


Now do you use the 'Dexron' (Chevy), or Type-F for Fords Automatic Transmission Fluid???

Another use for WD-40 - is 'Flame Thrower' in a can... I have seen it done, and it is very flammable up to about 10 feet in distance with a fully pressurized can.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

radiofish said:


> Now do you use the 'Dexron' (Chevy), or Type-F for Fords Automatic Transmission Fluid???


Cant say that it would make much difference when using it to lube a hinge or something. I dont drive a vehicle with an automatic. I buy Dexron to put in the power steering on my old pickups so thats what I put in the squirter can for household use. Cheapest Dexron or Type A fluid you can find would most likely work fine as a general purpose lube. I had thougth Dexron (Type B) replaced all Type A, but saw some bottles labelled Type A in convenience store not too long back. Last time I used Type F in anything was an old 70s era Volvo with a BorgWarner automatic tranny. But if you have an antique Ford or Volvo that uses Type F so have Type F fluid around, then by all means use it for general purpose lube.

Here couple excepts from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automatic_transmission_fluid



> Current fluids types
> ATF+4 - Most Dodge, Jeep, and Chrysler [1]
> Mercon V - Most Ford, Mercury, Lincoln
> Mercon LV - Some Ford(DuratecHE),MAZDA in Europe or Asia
> ...


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

Interesting, wiki says it is due to higher engine temps that they stopped using whale oil in transmissions?

Sounds flaky to me, the engine temp has little to do with transmission temps, and as far as I know they were using 180 degree thermostats in the 50's and 60's and still do today.

I would think it more likely that they stopped because it became illegal and expensive.

I always have some WD40 around for certain uses, one of the best is it cuts tough grease off your hands real well.. A spray can of it will normally not keep forever, after a long enough time they won't spray, better to use the gallons.

I also keep a teflon based spray lube mostly for motorcycle chains, gun oil, 3 in 1 oil, and cable lube around here, and usually a can of zippo lighter fuel for a solvent as well


----------

